# CNC Sign Projects



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I am writing a series of posts about a CNC sign project I am making for a neighbor. I am learning a bunch from the project so I figured I would document it so that others won't have as hard a time as I did figuring things out.

Here is a picture of one of the test pieces I cut before I was satisfied with the end results. The test piece was cut in MDF but the final pice was cut in oak. I will post pictures of the finished project soon.

I also think I will make a free PDF of the steps and post that somewhere (Please don't bug me. I will let you know when it is done). Any way here is a link to the first post. CNC SIGN PROJECTS -

Bill


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the use of "technology" and woodworking.

What did the CNC machine set you back ? (...my guess with the market being so tight and very few people have "disposable" income, I was dreaming for maybe a "shop bot" costing about $ 3,000 - $ 4,000.....too many coins for my small shop....I wish you luck in your business.)


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

neiltsubota said:


> I like the use of "technology" and woodworking.
> 
> What did the CNC machine set you back ? (...my guess with the market being so tight and very few people have "disposable" income, I was dreaming for maybe a "shop bot" costing about $ 3,000 - $ 4,000.....too many coins for my small shop....I wish you luck in your business.)


Hi Neil,

Thanks for looking at this thread.

I built the CNC Machine that I use. It took several months to complete simply because I was taking it slow. The fastest builder I know of made one in 11 days. My machine cost about $2500 to build but I have made many modifications to it now and probably have spent about $3000 to $3500 total by now. 

The machine was originally a Joescnc 4x4 Hybrid. But I have modified it for Rack & Pinion on all axes. I re-designed my own X,Y & Z carriages last year so my machine would satisfy me. I now can cut faster, higher and in cold N.Y. weather consistently. I like to tinker. If you do to, I put links to the plans used below.

Anyway, having a CNC Machine is not impossible anymore. You simply have to be able to justify the need. At $2500 it is similar in cost to a Delta table saw.

One thing to consider is that without good woodworking skills you will just make mediocre work faster on CNC. The craft is always in the craftsman's hands not the tools. 

Bill

Welcome to Joe'sCNC.com
http://http://www.makermasters.com/warp-drive-project/


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I made a few more posts in the CNC Sign Projects series.

In the first post I talked about the what stains and router bits were needed to make the sign.

The second post dealt with taking a picture into Photoshop and processing the picture to remove the background and crop the image to just the right shape.

Then in the third post I covered the CNC Design software I used to make the sign.

Then in the fourth post I discussed using Vectrics PhotoVCarve to create the photo-realistic image.

When I get done with all the posts on this project I will make a free PDF available so that you can have all the information in one place. 

Check out the latest post and please let me know what you think. Too much information, Not enough information, wanted videos instead?

Thanks 

Bill


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, looking great so far ... Keep us posted.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Fishinbo said:


> Wow, looking great so far ... Keep us posted.


Thanks. That is actually the first feedback I have gotten. I was beginning to wonder if anyone saw it.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just posted part five of the free CNC Sign Projects Tutorial. I am trying to document the entire process so that others don't have to waste time searching for the info in several places. 

This part deals with Sign Layout using Vectric Aspire CNC software. 

Please let me know if I forgot something or need to explain it further. When I am done I will make a free PDF available.

Bill

CNC Sign Projects - Sign Layout With Vectric Aspire -


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

This weeks tutorial is about creating the Tool paths for the sign using Vectric 

http://www.makermasters.com/cnc-sign-projects-make-toolpaths/

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone who has provided feedback on what you want to see more details about in this tutorial series.

Part seven of the CNC Sign Projects tutorial is about applying finish to the oak board.

APPLYING FINISH

Bill


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Bill, sign looks good. Based on the sign your in the Syracuse area?


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Clever to work all that out


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

L Town Graphics said:


> Bill, sign looks good. Based on the sign your in the Syracuse area?


Yes. CNY.

Bill


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> Yes. CNY.
> 
> Bill


Im a trip down the 90 to the west in Niagara Falls.


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

Keep us updated for your progress.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

A sign as good as that should never go unnoticed.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

NICE WORK! Love what the CNC can do, but like the hands on for making my signs. Did you also use the CNC for the lettering? 

My husbands' family is in Rome NY, and some in Syracuse, as well. Pretty Kewl. 

Plan on bookmarking your page, I hope you don't mind. Just in case... you never know when I might come into some money and be able to add to my toys.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very interesting and nice work Bill but reading your last lesson it was not clear to me what’s the purpose and how you use the “Paint Mask Film” and the “Stencil Ink” and I would be very interested to learn their purpose.

I built my own cnc mill and I use MastercamX5 to make various parts / signs in aluminum or wood for hobby use but have not been able yet to apply a two or three different colors of paint to a part.

Like when I make lets say a sign and I want the sign to be in white color and the text in red color, how do I go to do the painting?


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

kolias said:


> Very interesting and nice work Bill but reading your last lesson it was not clear to me what’s the purpose and how you use the “Paint Mask Film” and the “Stencil Ink” and I would be very interested to learn their purpose.
> 
> Like when I make lets say a sign and I want the sign to be in white color and the text in red color, how do I go to do the painting?


Nicolas, I've been experimenting with the 'Gerber Paint Mask Gerber Mask' with success. I paint my board first, usually primer and two coats. Apply the mask then V-Carve. Paint your letters/objects. I like hand painting. I've tried inks, spray paint etc. This works for me. The opposite can be done if you want raised letters also.

Remove the mask and you are done.

The attached pic was done using the Gerber Paint Mask. Painted red first, V-carved then letters painted white. The mask has excellent adhesion qualities yet is easy to remove.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Ted, your sign looks fabulous

I did try with a similar product and when I cut my letters the vinyl melted under the bit and made a mess. Then when I try to lift the vinyl the paint also came off.

Just wonder if you had a similar experience but I will give a try with the Gerber Mask and hopefully the results will be much better.

Thanks for the help


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Noticed that the Gerber site asks which plotter you use to cut the vinyl.

Does this vinyl cuts nicely when you use a cnc router?


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

kolias said:


> Noticed that the Gerber site asks which plotter you use to cut the vinyl.
> 
> Does this vinyl cuts nicely when you use a cnc router?


I do not use a plotter or the yellow mask. I am using Gerbermask Ultra ll P82758A. 15" wide perforated. I buy it from Midwest Sign & Screen Printing Supply. About $5 /yd. picked up. I use either a 90 or 60 degree v-bit. Never had the vinyl melt. No speed control on my router (yet) and run about 75ipm. I also use a laminate roller to make sure there is good adhesion to the wood.
If you have anymore questions you can certainly PM me, don't want to hi-jack this thread.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks again Ted

Through the Gerber main site I found their distributor in my area and I will call tomorrow to place an order for some Gerbermask Ultra II (they are too far from me so I will ask them to send by mail). Then I will give it a try. Much obliged for the PM which I will use if its needed)


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

kolias said:


> Very interesting and nice work Bill but reading your last lesson it was not clear to me what’s the purpose and how you use the “Paint Mask Film” and the “Stencil Ink” and I would be very interested to learn their purpose.
> 
> Like when I make lets say a sign and I want the sign to be in white color and the text in red color, how do I go to do the painting?


The paint mask is used to block the paint from going on a part of the sign you don't want it on.

I let the router cut the tool path into both the wood and the paint mask. Then I spray shellac on the raw wood to stop bleed through. When that dries I spray the color on top. The paint mask blocks the paint from getting through.

Protect the part you just painted with more paint mask and cut a second toolpath for just that new color. Shellac then paint. peel off the paint mask and there you have it.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

kolias said:


> Hey Ted, your sign looks fabulous
> 
> I did try with a similar product and when I cut my letters the vinyl melted under the bit and made a mess. Then when I try to lift the vinyl the paint also came off.
> 
> ...


Nicolas,

If the paint mask is melting then your router speed is too fast. 

Bill


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Bill for the info, very helpful and I will give it a try


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill,

Nice web site and very informative thanks for the link. If you don't mind I'll bookmark your website for future reference. Have a great day, and good luck with your sign.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

mbr72cnc said:


> Bill,
> 
> Nice web site and very informative thanks for the link. If you don't mind I'll bookmark your website for future reference. Have a great day, and good luck with your sign.


Mike,

Thanks for the nice comments about my website. I am flattered that you think it is worth bookmarking. 

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just posted another installment of the tutorial. Please leave a comment.

CNC SIGN PROJECTS - FINAL CUT -

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought you might enjoy this video of my latest project.

The Makers Guide Triple Edge Finder - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great videos, Bill.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

*Video*

Thanks Bill for sharing your video. One question, did you make the corner finder or purchased? I do it the hard way (eye ball it) need to get something like this. Again thanks for the video.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> I thought you might enjoy this video of my latest project.
> 
> The Makers Guide Triple Edge Finder - YouTube


Hi Bill,

Have you thought about writing code for the edge finder to be used with Desk CNC, I have a friend that saw me using my touch block with my Shark and he decided he needed one? I checked and found schematics for a Desk CNC controller box and I figure I could find the hookup points for the probe (Triple Edge Guide) but would have no idea what code would need written or where to store the code.

Loved the tutorial on the sign and look forward to getting it in a PDF.
I did pick up a few pointers from your process.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

MEBCWD said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Have you thought about writing code for the edge finder to be used with Desk CNC, I have a friend that saw me using my touch block with my Shark and he decided he needed one? I checked and found schematics for a Desk CNC controller box and I figure I could find the hookup points for the probe (Triple Edge Guide) but would have no idea what code would need written or where to store the code.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Thanks for the comment on the tutorial.

Deskcnc looks like an interesting program. I wasn't able to find much information about modifying the software. Also the controller board looks like it doesn't have a breakout board connection. I could be wrong. Hopefully, I will find more info soon but that is where It stands now.

I did see that there is a digitizer setting. Chances are good that something could be written to use the probe input.

Bill


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the tutorial.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

Like you I found little documentation for DeskCNC but did find the one schematic for the hookup points for a probe on the control board, but I do question if it is the same control board he has on his machine. His machine is a hybrid rack and pinion machine. 

My friend has been using DeskCNC for quite a while and when I suggested changing to a more up to date control program with better documentation he just says he knows that a probe can be hooked up and he doesn't want to change because DeskCNC does everything he wants it to do.

If it was my machine I would try to hookup a touch plate but I hesitate doing it on his machine fearing that I might fry his controller board.

Thanks for looking into this,


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

MEBCWD said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Like you I found little documentation for DeskCNC but did find the one schematic for the hookup points for a probe on the control board, but I do question if it is the same control board he has on his machine. His machine is a hybrid rack and pinion machine.
> 
> ...


Mike,

If his machine is a Hybrid R&P he probably either has a Gecko controller or a Hobbycnc pro board. If that is the case then he can easily hook up a probe. 

The software may be a different issue. Since the code is freely available in Mach3, he may be able to program his own version for Deskcnc. I don't think I will be programming it for that system though because I don't own a copy.

For those who are looking for a good touch off plate, The Makers Guide may fit the bill. The introductory sale is almost over (Ends April 15, 2013). THE MAKERS GUIDE

http://youtu.be/dhmfnea0vVA

Bill


----------



## eric.miravete (Apr 22, 2012)

Bill un excelente trabajo que nos dara mucha luz y guia a los que iniciamos en el cnc

Google Translate:

Bill an excellent work that will give us plenty of light and guidance to those who started in the CNC


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you Eric. I hope you found it useful.

Bill


----------

